# Need C&C



## ben. (Jan 7, 2010)

I just would like to have some C&C to improve my photography, thanks.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 7, 2010)

the photo is under exposed, the whites arent very white, you missed the focus, and the overall composition isn't too interesting.  

How did you meter for the image?
The lonely petals on the left hand side leave some black empty spots which break the symetry and interesting patern the petals give.
What is the minimal focusing distance of your lens?  I'm thinking you may have been too close for your camera to focus.

But congrats on posting the picture


----------



## ben. (Jan 7, 2010)

the camera wasn't able to focus so i went into MF. I thought though since that the patter of the petal was broken i would make the whites darker. 

What could be a solution to under exposed pictures when talking macro?

Thanks for the C&C though!

P.S. Do you have any big tips for macro maybe as I like to shoot macros? Thanks


----------



## keith foster (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Big(Pierre)  I have noticed a couple of times tonight the...loonies have been posting on both sides of many of your posts.  It has kind of gone like this:

OP.  Who gets credit for the artistry and composition of a blanket hanging on the side of a barn.  The quilter or the guy who takes the picture.

YOU.  reasoned and patient, if somewhat tongue in cheek answer.

Next Post.  How DO you post a picture here?

Do you see the pattern?  I think someone sprayed NOOB juice on you or spiked your tea with it and suddenly the NOOBs are gathering round you like a cult.  Are you the next Jim Jones?  Be careful where you lead them.

Thanks for letting me get that out.  My mind doesn't work like normal people.  So I may be the only one laughing right now.  Sorry.


----------



## ben. (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey I am new and I am sorry I didn't know how to upload a picture, but that is pretty funny.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 8, 2010)

ben. said:


> the camera wasn't able to focus so i went into MF. I thought though since that the patter of the petal was broken i would make the whites darker.
> 
> What could be a solution to under exposed pictures when talking macro?
> 
> ...



There is a minimum focus distance you must be from an object in order for the camera to properly focus, both manual or automatically.  should be written in the manual, online, or even on the lens.  

I'm not a macro expert, dont own a macro lens, so cant help you out there other than exposure rules for macro should be the same as any other photo


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 8, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Hey Big(Pierre) I have noticed a couple of times tonight the...loonies have been posting on both sides of many of your posts. It has kind of gone like this:
> 
> OP. Who gets credit for the artistry and composition of a blanket hanging on the side of a barn. The quilter or the guy who takes the picture.
> 
> ...


 
I dont think its a cult, not just yet. I'd need to open a ranch and have sex with everyone for it to be a cult... maybe next week. 

Seriously though, I think its due to a lack of getting any decent CC from other posters. There are some others who give great comments that truly help, but the vast majority of people here simply post in CC threads that "I like #1 the mostest" and thats its, nothing really constructive to helpful, even though they are trying to contribute.

Its a way these forums have done in the last few months. Less community, less quality. Im a bit sad that I didnt get into photography a few years prior and then join here in the glory days when there were way more active real photographers given great and varied advice to truly help new people out.

Then the question remains...why are there less real photographers on here to give and share advice as there was 1-2 years ago?  What made them leave?  My feeling is a change in management that led to a change in forum direction making this forum more about intro to photography forum instead of a forum for serious enthousiasts and professionals.


----------



## Kpablo (Jan 8, 2010)

If those photo was done correctly it would have been a nice photo IMHO. The underexposed, and not focused.

Also - it is hard to tell about your focus, it's clearly not on point, but since the automatic resize on this forum doesn't do a good job it makes it even worse looking. (That sounded mean, but you get my point *hopefully*) Perhaps you can resize it to like a 640X*** and it would be nicer looking for web site viewing.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd go for a clear focus on a portion of the plant that you want to pop out.
Experiment.


----------



## Jedgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Not liking the way how you focused on this one.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 8, 2010)

no focus. a bit fuzzy. try to find a more interestin subject.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 9, 2010)

Another thing to remember when doing macros on flowers, is to make sure the specimum you're working with is perfect.  Flowers with missing petals should either be cropped or taken in a way that portion of the flower is not shown.  Also, in my experience if the camera was unable to focus, you were too close for that particular lens.  If the lens won't allow you to get close enough, try extention tubes.


----------

